# Altec Lansing FX5051



## billathome1965 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok heres my problem I have a set of 5.1 speakers Altec Lansing which did not come with a driver CD as it is plug and play compatible although it also came with the ordinary audio leads. 

Now these speakers are working fine however I keep having problems when I load new hardware that has it's own audio drivers for example I installed a Hauppauge WinTV card and a bluetooth dongle and since I installed them I have not been able to get any sound from the speakers when I look in my Device Manager it does not show up anymore as the onboard VIA High Definition Audio has kicked in which I believe is a common problem with windows 7 by the way the specs are set out below.

I have had this problem before in XP and Vista but everything has always sorted itself out but now I have a £79:00 set of speakers that are virtually useless unless someone has a work around?

I have looked all over the net for drivers and even emailed Altec Laning direct and as usual they the support service have'nt even bothered to reply.

The first time this happened I was about to chuck the speakers away thinking they where broken but luckily the system picked them up.

I have disabled everything that may conflict but to no availe 

Can anyone help me solve this issue???

Specs

OS
Windows 7 Ultimate (build 7600)

Pro
2.70 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core
256 kilobyte primary memory cache
1024 kilobyte secondary memory cache
64-bit ready

MOBO
Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. M2N68-CM Rev x.xx

Mem
7GB

South bridge

Graphics
NVIDIA GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a

Audio
VIA High Definition Audio

Regards Bill


----------



## billathome1965 (Jun 14, 2008)

Can ANYONE help to solve this problem???


----------



## billathome1965 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok solved this issue.

I baught a sound card and installed it which I then plugged my speakers into which somehow reset them so they showed up again I then found that the drivers for the new sound card where making win 7 unstable to the point I thought sod this and out came my trusty win XP CD I replaced Win 7 with XP installed all the mobo drivers which inclueded the onboard HD suite and at that point I loose sound again so I disable the HD drivers and do a restart whilst also pulling the sound card back out as I wasn't happy with the fact it wasn't allowing full use of my speakers. 

When it restarted all worked A1.

Seems the speakers needed some type of kick start???:normal:


----------

